# Leah at the Beach - by Mr. Monopoly (~BBW, Eating, ~WG )



## Mr. Monopoly (Feb 21, 2006)

_~BBW, Eating, ~WG _ - a summer at the beach produces a love affair with food

[Here is a former short story from the Discard Room expanded and edited by popular demand after a year sitting in the corner - ed].

*Leah at the Beach - Part 1 
by Mr. Monopoly/ expansion by Observer​ *

Finally, summer! It was here at last. Eighteen year old Leah couldn’t take school any more. She was done for this year. All she wanted to do this summer was relax. She only had one more year of high school, and her schedule looked pretty laid back, so a nice relaxing summer would be a nice way to start things off. 

Right after her last day of school she rushed home, to just sit down. She had already planned her perfect summer. Her grandparents owned a nice beach house a few towns over on the ocean, and they were going to be in Italy all summer. As a result the house was hers to use. 

She decided that it was the perfect way to spend the summer, hang out, get tan, and best of all relaxing and, for a change, eating whatever she felt like. She’d spent the Spring watching what she ate and was sure she had lost enough to indulge a bit. Of course this was all asssumption - she hadn't really checked. 

That night she packed all of her clothes for the move. Once she was ready to leave, her parents reminded her of the rules, that no more than 2 friends over at once, no one stays past 12, and under no circumstances have a party. She was fine with the rules, all she really wanted was a little alone time anyways. 

She arrived the next day at about noon. After she unpacked she headed out to the store for food. Her grandparents had left the house bare so she had to stock up. Leah made one mistake though, she went shopping hungry. She was grabbing food left and right at the store. 

Another thing about Leah is that she isn’t the smallest girl at school, she was actually a little chubby. OK, she was chunky &#8211; but not ever getting on a scale while supposedly watching her food ontake she didn’t realize she already weighed 167 pounds. She would tell you she was about 150 if she were asked. Intelligent enough to get good grades in school with reasonable effort she was in total denial about really needing to watch her weight.

She loved to eat sweets, so her cart that was getting fuller by the second, filled with piles of sugary and fatty snacks. She also preferred prepared foods so that she wouldn’t have to cook, so there were all sorts of pre-prepared foods. She filled her cart to the limit before she left. She wanted to get more, but knew she could always come back later. 

As she put all her food on to the counter for check out, all she could think about was how tasty every thing looked. The rich chocolate puddings, sweet cookies, tasty little Debbie treats, bags of candy, etc. Then there were the frozen dinners, large pot pies of chicken, beef and turkey, plus the frozen biscuits, waffles and other yummy foodstuffs.. She filled up her car and headed back to the house. 

After unloading everything, she decided it was time to relax. She went out on to the porch with her book and 2 boxes of snack cakes. After a few chapters the boxes were empty and she was napping.

She woke up at about 7 and decided to cook up some dinner. She started looking around for something to make but all she found was snacks and sweets and frozen meals. She wanted something quick. 

"Guess I’ll have to grab a burger then." she drove down the street to the fast-food burger stand. She was so hungry by the time she got there, she ordered 3 burgers, the largest fry and a big milk shake. She ate in the car ride home and was done by the time she got to her door. She had spilled some shake on her tank top, because drinking through the straw was too hard so she drank with the cover off. 

She went to her room to change her shirt. Then she lay in bed for a while. As she lay there she thought about how perfect this was. This was the first night in the longest time that she could just lay down for an hour and not have to worry about any thing. When she got up she grabbed a pint of ice cream and some chocolate sauce and went into the living room. 

She turned on the TV to MTV and started to eat. Every spoon full she would put a little spot of chocolate sauce on. And after a while the little spot became a huge spot that covered the ice cream and ran off the side of the spoon. Once again she thought to her self how perfect this day has been. She could do what ever she wanted and eat whatever she wanted, without any one else thinking about her actions. After she had eaten all the ice cream she could, she put the box away and changed in to her pajamas, and called it a night. 

The next day she awoke late, and hungry. This was she first full day of beach vacation, and she was going to live it to the fullest. So started by getting herself breakfast. She couldn’t make up her mind, though. and wound up having six eggo waffles and three eggs with a beef burrito. She was stuffed! Time, she thought, to go lounge on the beach. But first she needed something to wear.

Leah got in her car and hit the strip. She was looking for a bathing suit store. If she was going to live on the beach all summer, she was gonna need a lot of cute bikinis. She found a few stores and got a few bikinis. She brought them home and put one on. It was pretty snug but Leah didn’t notice. 

But Leah did notice the nice box of Oreo’s in the kitchen, so she took them out to the porch with her for some sun. She also took with her icing for dipping and a bottle of milk to wash it all down. All of the cookies went smoothly down her throat, and into her soft belly. But somehow just the sweet oreos weren’t enough. All the sweetness had cloyed her taste buds, , so she tossed a turkey pot pie in the microwave and waited impatiently for the beep. Then she scarfed it down. It quelled her appetite but left her mouth hot from having eaten it so quickly. She solved this by having a four scoop bowl of pistachio nut ice cream Al this stuffing of course made her drowsy, so she took another mid day nap. Her vacation was turning out perfect. 

That night she felt like eating out. There was a family restaurant down the street. She dropped in and found they were serving a roast beef dinner for $5.95 &#8211; including salad, baked potato and a choice of desserts. She had it &#8211; then went home for television and more snacking. Her stomach was rapidly stretching its capacity with all the extra food, but she didn't really notice.

One evening a few days later she was nearly out of TV dinners and wanted something different. She went onto the Internet and discovered a bargain - discounts on a second pizza when you bought the first at regular price. She hadn't had pizza since she came to the beach and ordered two large ones. She polished off the first easily, and saved the other for reheating the next day. This bit of varety became a twice weekly habit. It went so easily with her before bed ice cream snacks.

Days went by, and Leah kept up the same routine, snacking, napping, tanning and continually eating. It was the perfect way to relax. Of course all this relaxing was affecting her body. After the first couple of weeks the changes to her were defiantly noticeable. Her breasts had grown with gusto. They were packed into her bikinis so tight it hurt. They also filled and elevated her tank tops. Her belly was flooding out of her shirts. She didn’t much care that more of her belly was exposed each day, she just loved that it was tanner each day. 

Her thighs now packed a huge power of their own. And her butt tested the limit of her very short shorts and tight skirts. One night, after falling asleep eating ice cream and having it melt all over her chest, she knew she had to buy new bikinis for her growing chest. Her melons were just packed too tightly. She had noticed that her chest had grown but was unfazed by the expansion in the rest of her body.

After she washed up one morning she ate what was left of her current doughnut supply, then searched about for another snack before she went out. In the closet she only found a ton of wrappers and empty boxes. 

"Wow, out of food already, I knew I didn’t buy enough, that cart was so small. Oh look..." she exclaimed. 

She had found a full box of glazed honey buns, but she knew more food shopping was in her close future. So, after devouring half the honey buns, she went to the family restaurant and had a stack of pancakes with a three egg cheese, beef and avocado omelet

She returned home, took the buns and a quart of milk to her room and planned out her day. Get dressed, draw up a grocery list as to get enough food this time, get the groceries, go bikini shopping, and then tan. A plan so perfect she was excited for the day to come she could dance. 

First she needed to get properly dressed. Wearing sweats to the restaurant was fine in the cool morning, but not for the beach. She knew her T-shirts were too tight, so tight that they couldn’t reach her navel. And her love handles were so big that they were easily able to push them selves out after she had put on her shortest skirt that was also very tight. The pressure of course caused her perfect tan belly to push its self out even more. She needed bigger clothes, but she also liked tanning the expanse of her belly.

She rushed to the kitchen table with the now nearly depleted box of buns. She took one out to eat and pick up a pencil. She wrote down anything delicious that came to mind. Puddings, all kinds of ice cream, even more honey buns, every type of cookie, pastries, doughnuts, all sorts of snack cakes, etc. So excited when she was done with her list she really did dance this time, or in her case jiggled. 

She moved all of her excitement into the car, and went on her way to the store. The entire ride she constantly though about the food she was about to buy. She got to the store and started loading up her big cart quickly. When she had about a quarter of her list left her cart was over flowing. "How come they have such small carts, they want people to buy a lot of food right?" 

She decided to pay for her food then come back to get the rest of her items. She went through the check out line and back into the store after unloading the food in her car. After finishing the list, her new cart was over half full. The snack cakes were last on her list and she decided to go a little over board on them, they just tasted so good. 

So pleased with her self for treating her self to so many good snacks, she rushed home to start eating. Sadly she couldn’t. Halfway home her bikini strap broke and almost fell off. 

“Oh golly, these guys really have gotten big haven’t they?” she said noricing her breasts. When she got home she changed her bra and unloaded the car. She couldn’t leave without eating something, she was just too hungry, It was nearly noon and her stomach was now used to five feedings a day.. 

She put a Hearty Man frozen dinner into the microwave while she dived into a big jar of rich chocolate pudding before eating the main course. She used the biggest spoon she had to eat it. After she almost licked the jar clean, she headed out to the strip once again for new bikinis, shorts and tops. 

“I wonder if these guys will be growing any more this summer? Should I buy in bigger sizes?” After a little debating, she decided that since her boobs had grown so much “on their own” they must about done and that they wouldn’t be getting much bigger any time soon. Boy was that an under statement!. But she did get new ones. Now that she had new better fitting bikinis, the rest of the day was hers to eat and tan.

When she got home she stuck a pizza into the microwave and dished out some ice cream. “Boy, shopping works up an appetite,” she thought. “This is the life!” Getting on a scale never entered her mind.

With the pizza she also had two pieces of broasted chicken, which was enough to induce her to have a nap. When she woke she was ready for supper &#8211; two microwaved macaroni and cheese dinners with half a pie.

And so the days went on. Leah kept up the same routine. She ate and ate, then tanned and ate, then slept and watched tv and ate some more. From day to day she seemed to eat more than the previous day. Everyday before she went to bed she was stuffed to the max. And it felt good - this was the life!

Of course her body changed. The only people that seemed to mind though were her neighbors and beach goers. She didn’t mind at all that she was getting fatter by the day. Her new bikinis stretched to suit her new figure. Her boobs did indeed get bigger and by this point were almost again testing the strength of her new clothes. Her butt now puffed out behind her, jiggling with every step. Her thighs also shook as she walked. 

Her belly was to her a thing to be proud of . It became a big ball of flesh in front of her, finally visible despite her ample breasts. It was very soft and round, and had its own unique look to it. It also came with some lovely love handles. Her face and cheeks were very full and from her small double chin, you knew she wasn’t going to stop eating any time soon. She didn’t even try to wear shorts of her skirts any more. Nothing she had remotely came up her thighs or even had any room to cover her butt. She blamed that on whatshe saw as her her growing girlish figure. Every girl’s thighs grow at some point, its genetics. She did still wear shirts from time to time. She wore them shopping and to the pier, But they didn’t ever cover any flesh. They just snuggly fit over her chest and laid on the top of her round belly. She would some times pull them down but her belly and love handles wouldn’t allow it. 

More and more frequently she like to visit the local pier. After a month or so she was getting lonely and bored. She also wanted to have a little summer fling. There were a lot of cute boys at the pier. Of course thinking how she did, she knew they couldn’t resist her, especially now that she had an even fuller chest. She didn’t understand that most of they were afraid to date a girl whose chest was matched by her belly and butt. She tried to flirt with a lot of guys, but the best she could do was get one of them to just buy her a burger and fries to satisfy her hunger then leave her for the closest skinny girl.

One morning, she was wondering if she should even bother going to the pier. “I haven’t been having much luck with the guys lately. Maybe I didn’t lose as much winter weight as I thought last spring.” 

She didn’t even consider how much she had gained, but she was wondering what she actually now weighed. So after finishing most of her latest batch of donuts she went in to the bathroom to weigh her self. She put the box down and stepped on the scale. 

The numbers started to change. The needle moved up and came to an abrupt stop. “140? See, I knew I had lost some weight, so why can’t I get any guys? Well, at least I know its not my figure.” 

As she stepped off the scale to go indulge her latest cravings the needle moved back to where it had started. By the time the scale had reset she was out of the bathroom, thinking about what to eat next. The needle was now at 100. The truth was that the scale had been broken for some time and was prone to display the most random numbers. But Leah, basking in her denial, didn't know this.

By this time Leah had learned of other food resources. One was a breakfast buffet where for $6.95 you could satisfy any appetite. In total denial of her actual eight she decided to enjoy herself with a real treat. Before she was through she had had pancakes, omelettes, roast beef hash, melons, several types of Danish and a bow of chocolate pudding. It actually held her to lunch without a snack.

After tanning on the beach she stopped by McDonalds and ordered three of their dollar cheese burgers with a super fry and took it home to have with her by now daily serving of ice cream. But since she ate two of the burgers enroute she popped a tv dinner into the microwave as well. After the ice cream she fell asleep in front of the tv eating mini donuts.

As she entered into August stopping at fast food joints for lunch became a habit - there were so many to choose from. Arbys, A&W, Burger King, Carl's Jr., Del Taco, KFC, Long John Silvers, Pollo Loco, Pizza Hut, Taco Bell, Wendy's - it took two weeks to rotate through them all, and she visited and feasted on every one. Over time she built her capacity to the point that she was managing to ingest close to 5,000 calories a day. Because she was pacing herself it wasn't even seeming like so much, but her bulk was definitely showing it.

Leah was to keep on eating and jiggling for many more days before she found out that during this summer her weight had spiked to over 200 lbs, for a total gain in three months of 39 pounds.

(Continued in post 6 of this thread)


----------



## Comeon (Feb 23, 2006)

I love it, please continue....


----------



## The Id (Feb 23, 2006)

There's always good potential when bikinis are involved. I do like the completely random scale aspcet, that's one I hadn't seen before (though scales fixed not to hit certain weights I had). A few spelling errors and the language is garbled in a couple parts, but otherwise all right.

It's my big gripe, as people who know me from MC's site know, but I always advocate for more description, and I think that it would really flesh out your story here (pun intended). It's the one thing that really makes a story come alive.


----------



## mikael (Dec 15, 2006)

did anything ever happen with this? it would be a shame if it was just forgotten. Mr Monopoly always comes up with the best plot ideas.


----------



## luv_lovehandles (Dec 20, 2006)

very yummy more please


----------



## Mr. Monopoly (Feb 2, 2007)

It was mid-August, and after weighing in on the broken scale with its misleading random numbers Leah did decide to go to the pier. She did have some new confidence, now that she knew her weight was still down, or at least in her mind it was. 

Because she was not very talented with eating and driving, she decided to not eat on the car ride there; she tended to get a lot of food on her when she ate while driving. She recognized that being messy was no way to present your self to cute boys. so by refraining from her now nearly non-stop consumption she was naturally pretty hungry when she arrived at the pier, even though she dug in to some pudding after her donuts before she left. She felt that, before boys, she needed to search out some food. 

The Mrs. Field's cookie stand was looking very tempting from her eye. Mrs. Fields was of course her favorite kind of cookie because they were so soft and gooey. She got her serving of cookies and milk to go with that and found a bench to munch on. the cookies were going down pretty good. when she was about half done with her cookie binge, a guy her age came walking by. He saw the chubby girl sitting there gobbling cookies like a pig and stopped to meet her. 

"Hey, are those Mrs. Field's cookies?" 

She looked up at the guy talking to her. Immediately she was shocked. The guy talking to her was a total hottie. as fast as she could she swallowed what was in her mouth and brushed all the crumbs off of herself. "um, yes they are. Aren't they just so good?" 

"Yeah, they literally melt in your mouth. Hey I'm Doug." 

She stood up to shake his hand 

"Nice to meet you Doug, I'm Leah." As she got up her belly bounced in front of her and her thighs jiggled. Doug couldn't help but notice. But Leah was too nervous to notice where Doug's eyes were spying, he was just so hot. 

"So you wanna go grab something to eat or something. Oh never mind, that was dumb" he said as he pointed to her almost empty bag of cookies "you're probably not hungry at all." 

"No that's fine. If you want to get something to eat, I can do that." 

"Really? Then sure, lets go," he replied, and the two of them walked off down the pier. 

They got to a burger stand, and Doug stopped. "do you wanna grab something here?" 

Leah remembered that every other guy she had met left her at a burger stand and she wasn't letting Doug go. "Ummm - I don't know. I've had more than a few burgers this summer, why not something different?" 

"Oh, well how about we check out that Porkies Pizza down over there." 

"Sure ok." they wandered over to Porkies, one of Leah's favorite food stops on the pier. 

"I just love the pizza here, just last week I found my self able to eat an entire large pizza from them by my self, its so delish." she chattered.

"I don't believe you" Doug was starting to get excited. "I need some proof." 

"Come on, you don't believe me? Fine, I will prove it to you some time" 

"Put your money where your mouth is, do it right now." 

"No I can't; I'm way too full right now" 

"Fine, but I will get you to do it some time soon." Doug didn't want to push his luck so soon. they both ordered a few slices each, Leah ended up having one or two more than Doug. 

"Didn't I tell you this was good pizza? " 

"Yeah it really was awesome. So what can we do now?" 

"I dunno? we could go back to my condo on the beach if you want?" 

"Your condo huh? Sure, that sounds nice" "

The two of them got into Leah's car and drove to the condo. Leah's eyes were glued to the road the whole way home. she couldn't believe that the hottest guy she has seen all summer was coming back to her condo. Nothing could make her happier. Meanwhile Doug's eyes were glued to Leah's enormous breasts and fully exposed stomach. he couldn't believe that he had met the girl of his dreams, and was on the way to her empty condo. 

They got there and nervously walked inside. They sat on the couch and turned on the tv. They sat for a while telling each other about themselves; then they both started talking about the music they liked. Doug used his wandering eyes to check out the place but mostly focused on things surrounding Leah. 

"Are you hungry at all?" Leah asked 

"Not really, I could probably go for a drink though" 

"Cool, I'll grab you one" she got up and waddled into the kitchen. she came back with his drink and a box of ice cream. She didn't even notice that she had grabbed it, it was sorta natural for her now. Doug was very surprised by the fact that she was doing this, but of course he wasn't going to say anything. 

She slowly ate the ice cream, while Doug sipped his drink. It started to get pretty late, and Leah's ice cream was getting pretty low, Doug thought this would be a good time to leave. 

"Oh man its gotten late! Looks like I should be going, but I had a wonderful day. Maybe we could get together another time this week, say Thursday?" 

"Oh my goodness" she whispered softly to herself, then said aloud "That sounds great, I would love to; here is my number." 

Doug left, and Leah didn't know what to do. "What just happened? I just spent the day with a total hottie, then gave him my number." 

At this point Leah was ecstatic. She dropped her ice cream, ran to her room, and started jumping frantically up and down. Her whole body shook. Leah felt on top of the world, and what does the girl who is on top of the world get to have? An all night snack binge. 

Leah stayed up all night eating in excitement. at one point she was worried she was going to run out of food, but then she just opened the other door to the closet. If Leah wasn't fat before, she was now. At about 4 o'clock after a very jiggly dance to "Fat Bottomed Girls" and a couple honey buns, Leah fell asleep on the couch. 

The next day she woke up sticky and covered with unwrapped honey buns. She had opened a bunch of them last night but fell asleep on them. Anything she had dripped or dropped on her self last night she had left there, she was too busy celebrating to care. She had chocolate sauce on her face and her chest. She tired to put as much chocolate on a slice of cake as she could while lying down, but happen to over flow. She also spilled pudding in her lap and ice cream on her stomach. she had cookie crumbs stuck all over her and her hands were completely covered in food, same with her mouth. 

"Wow that was a crazy party last night" she said to her self as she lifted her self off the couch and removed honey buns that were suck to her stomach. "I really need a shower" 

Leah took her shower, then after getting dressed grabbed a box of cosmic brownies from the closet, just as she had opened the box the phone rang. Her heart dropped. Could this be Doug so soon? She ran the to phone 

"Hello" she said excitedly 

"Hi Leah, how's it going" said a female voice on the other line 

"Oh gosh Betty! I haven't talked to you all summer!" 

"I know girl, where have you been?" 

Leah and Betty talked about their summers for a while. 

"What's that sound in the background?" Betty asked 

"Oh I'm just eating cosmic brownies" Leah replied 

"Really? those things are so bad for your figure" Betty was really into looking thin and looking good. She knew Leah had a problem with sweets. 

"I'm only eating one or two," she said and which was a total lie. The box came with 12 and there was about 6 left, and she wasn't stopping. Leah didn't care, they were delicious, and to her best knowledge, she looked good and hadn't gained much weight. By this point, she was pretty sure she had gained some weight, but not as much as she really had. And she hadn't been back to the scale since the last incident. 

"Well you know I'm just looking out for you" 

"I know. Well I should probably go, I have some cleaning to do." That statement was true, the condo was a mess after last night. 

"Well it was great talking to you Leah. We should get together some time soon. give me a call" 

"For sure" Leah said as she hung up the phone. 

Leah got to cleaning, and when she was almost done the phone rang again. "Oh my, I think its really him this time" 

She picked up the phone "Hello!" 

"Hi honey," another female voice replied, but obviously disguised. 

_"Oh mom, are you kidding me? I know its you!"_ she whispered to herself. Aloud she just exclaimed "Hey mom, whats up?" 

"Just checking in, seeing how your summer went?" 

"It's going really well, I love it out here on the beach, I've gotten so tan" 

"Oh thats nice. So, are you all packed and ready to come home tomorrow?" 

"What? grandma and grampa don't get back for another 2 weeks!" 

"Didn't your father call you? He said he was going to call you a week ago and tell you that they are coming home early" 

"Oh great!" 

"Well just try to make everything look nice for them, and leave the place the way you found it, and I'll see you tomorrow, I'm going to go have a chat with your father now." 

"Bye" Leah said in a depressed tone. "I don't want to leave yet, this place is great." 

Leah went to go get some comfort food. She looked into the closet. 

"Oh my, there is so much food left!” 

She was right. Even after the prior night there was still a good amount of food in the house. “I cant leave it here and I can't take it with me; Mom would flip a cow!" 

After a few moments of pondering she grabbed as much food as she could and brought it to the kitchen table, then went back for more. She started eating as fast as she could. She ate everything in sight, cookies, cake, pie, frosting, and every different snack cake. 

She didn't stop, she just ate and ate trying to get it all gone. there was no stopping her, she was never going to let her mother find out how she ate this summer. Her grandparents would most likely tell her mom what food she left and she couldn't hide it in her room, there wasn't any where to put it. The problem that she didn't think about was that everyone was going to know how she ate this summer due to her enlarged body. 

Her eating went on nonstop for a few hours. Finally it came down to her and 3 boxes of rich chocolate ice cream and a large bottle of chocolate syrup. She had to do it, she put all her will in to the last of her food. As she dug in she got chocolate everywhere. Ice cream was on her face, her hands, her chest, her stomach, her legs, the table, the floor. But she had finally done it, she had eaten all of her food supply in one afternoon. At this point she was so full and tired, she fell asleep in a puddle of ice cream on the table. 

A few hours after she had fallen asleep, the phone rang once again. She was too deep asleep to wake up. The caller left a message. 

"Hey Leah, its Doug! It's Wednesday night, and I just thought I'd see if you wanted to get some pizza for lunch tomorrow. Remember you still have to do our bet. Anyways, call me when you get the message. Bye" 

The next day Leah woke up, covered by her food frenzy. She still had to clean up and pack her things before her grandparents came back. She got cleaned up, put on some clothes that barely fit, and then took out the trash. On her way around the condo, looking for anything that she missed she noticed the phone message light flashing. 

“Oh shoot, it's Thursday. Doug and I were going to hang out.” 

She listened to the message from Doug and then called him

“Hey” Doug answered

“Hey Doug, it's me Leah. Sorry I missed your call, I just got your message.”

“Oh thats all right. Did you still want to have lunch?”

“Yeah now that you mention it I am starving.” Leah said. For once it was true. She hadn't eaten anything all morning. 

“Ok, I'll pick you up in like 10 minutes then.” 

“Awesome. I will be ready. Bye.” Leah loaded her bags into her car and waited for Doug to arrive. He showed up on time and they proceeded to go to the pier. 

“I hope you're ready for the Porkies Pizza challenge.”

“Oh bring it on!” Leah replied with a gusto that surprised her. Doug ordered Leah the biggest pizza on the menu, and soon enough it was served. Leah started eating, and to neither of their surprises, Leah finished the pizza in a timely manner. Both were very excited, Leah was happy that she was full now and Doug was just happy. After the pizza Doug treated Leah to ice cream and a conversation. 

Leah told him about how her grandparents were coming home early and that she had to go back home today. Doug was sad, but told her that they should stay in touch and that maybe she could come visit him at his beach house, because he was going to still be there for a couple of weeks. She agreed that it was a good idea and gave him her home phone. 

Doug drove her to her car, gave her a peck on the cheek and then Leah returned to the condo. She finished straightening her grandparent's house, including making sure no empty food containers were left around, and drove home.

“Wow the house looks weird. I haven't been home in so long” Leah thought to herself as she turned into the driveway. She opened the car door and put both of her feet on the ground. She lifted her heavy body out from the car. As she got up her belly rolled over her small skirt as well as her love handles. She adjusted her skirt as she walked towards the front door showing off her meaty thighs. 

She stretched her arms up revealing more of her stomach and pulling up her boob tubes. When she finally released her arms they came down to her side and shook. She didn't bother pulling her breasts down, she just let them stretch over her large chest which had ample cleavage showing. As she reached to open the door, she licked her full lips, puffed out her pudgy cheeks, and scrunched her beginnings of a double chin slightly. She opened the door and walked inside, by now hungry for something to eat. 

Her summer condo stay was over. And now she had to go back to her life, just a little differently.

*(Continued in post 12 of this thread)*


----------



## Observer (Feb 3, 2007)

Well, a year after the first chapter posted and actually passed through augnentation in the Discard Forum we have chapter two. 

In this chapter a guy enters the picture. He has a view that seems to contrast sharply to the shock Leah's parents will have as their now nearly 200 pound daughter comes home thinking she weighs 160. She's still blissfully oblivious, so which set of opinions will she embrace when things explode? This is the set-up for episode three.

Hopefully, given her five meal a day present mental set, Doug doesn't make us wait another year until we find out.


----------



## The Id (Feb 4, 2007)

Glad to see this up. Pretty good on the whole, though a bit formulaic (but then again, what isn't around here? I certainly plead guilty to the charge myself in what I do). It was certainly enjoyable. As usual, I would prefer some more description, but I realize for some it's easier than for others. Just a thought on my end. Thanks for coming back and giving us another slice.


----------



## FreneticFangs (Feb 6, 2007)

woo!
finally! 
That took forever, but it was well worth the wait


----------



## Mr. Monopoly (Feb 6, 2007)

Hey, Thanks everybody for the comments. I know you might want a part 3, but I don't think that its going to happen. Well I am sorry for the wait, and hopefully you all keep enjoying my work. Thanks again.

*[Fortunately that didn't happen - see sections below - ed]*


----------



## The Id (Feb 7, 2007)

Hey, I know how that goes. Whatever direction things take you is cool by me.


----------



## Observer (Feb 14, 2007)

*Part 3*

Leah lugged the first of her bags through the front door and into the living room, then called out. Her Mom heard her and called into the kitchen. She, of course, had no idea of the extent of her daughter’s gain and was stunned by the corpulent teen in the door frame.

Now mom was in a quandary, for she had prepared a “welcome home” dinner, replete with a cake with the letters “Welcome Leah” emblazoned in frosting sitting on the dining table. Leah, her belly rumbling and still in denial as to the extent of her gain, was ecstatic. 

“For me? Aww &#8211; you’re the greatest Mom &#8211; can I cut it and have some now?” she exclaimed.

Still too stunned over her daughter's bulk to react otherwise her Mom assented, giving her the cutting knife. Leah cut a generous slice of the cake and then asked if there was any ice cream. Her bewildered Mom produced a quart from the refrigerator; Leah ladled out three huge scoops, then offered to share Not wanting to seem impolite her Mom accepted. 

_"I'm not willing to botch up a homecoming with weight issues, she thought. Besides, I have a more burning topic to broach."_

After smoe small talk he took a deep breath and inquired of her daughter, “Uhh, sweetie, could I ask a question?”

“Sure Mom,” mumbled Leah with her mouth half-full. ”Whash ish up?”

“Who is Doug?”

“Nice guy I met on the beach" she replied between bites. "How do you know about him?”

“He called about an hour before you arrived &#8211; wanted to know if you made it safely home.”

“That’s cool &#8211;he’s so great. I guess he thought I drove here directly after lunch but I went back to Grandma’s &#8211; pardon me while I get some more ice cream. This cake is delicious and I’m famished!”

“Leave some room,” her Mom cautioned, shaking her head. “We’re having supper in two hours!”

“No problem! My appetite is fine,” gushed her daughter as she cut another large slice of cake and dished out another three scoops. “Does Doug want me to call him?”

“Ahhh, yes. He left a number”

“I’ll call him from my bedroom after I get my bags in &#8211; then take a nap until supper. OK?”

“Sounds fine darling,” replied her Mom, still taking in her daughters flared hips and swollen belly as she polished off her second oversized helping of cake and ice cream, then went outside to her car.

It took effort, but Leah did manage to get all four bags inside herself. It helped that two of them had wheels. She then collapsed onto her bed, called Doug and slept for ninety minutes.

True to her promise, her appetite was fine for supper. She easily demolished a half chicken, an entire sweet potato, a healthy serving of vegetables and several slices of French bread, then devoured two pieces of the French apple pie her Father had brought home as a treat. Her appetite, built up during the summer of non-stop habitual gorging, seemed insatiable and to her now seemed normal. Like her Mom, Leah’s Dad was too polite to refer to the growing spare tire around her midriff.

What neither parent took notice of was that around midnight, when they were both in bed, Leah returned to the kitchen for yet another helping of homecoming cake and ice cream.

Leah had always been chunky, in part because one of her customary chores was making the family breakfast. She fell back into this role Friday morning, waking early and preparing a platter of biscuits with honey to accompany a breakfast of crepes, sausage and scrambled eggs spiked with cheese and avocados. By the time her parents rose just before seven the succulent aroma was filling the house.

“Wow,” her Dad acknowledged, “you haven’t lost your touch &#8211;that’s for sure!”

“Thanks,” she replied between her fifth biscuit and third crepe, which had been preceded by four sausages and a double helping of eggs. “its good to be back with family,”

After her Dad left her Mom, whose share of breakfast was perhaps a third as much as Leah, bit the bullet and asked about how well the summer seemed to have treated her figure.

“I know,” she replied, “The scales at grandma’s said I was down to 140 and I let my guard down after that. I may be back up to 160 something now because alll my clothes seem tight &#8211; Betty and I are going shopping today. But fortunately there's nothing to fret about, Doug likes bigger girls &#8211; he’ll be here tomorrow by the way.”

Her Mom dropped the matter for the moment but digested the news a bit dubiously &#8211; she knew Leah had never that year been anywhere near 140. Her present wight she felt was closer to 190, not 160. She called her mother's after Leah had left. She quickly found out that Leah had left the place in good order but the scale was broken and generated totally random numbers. She then realized her daughter was believing a lie and had no idea of her true weight.

“Leah could weigh anything,” Grandma advised, “but if she thinks its only 140 something when its 170 and her b/f doesn’t care let it be.”

_“She’s closer to 190,_” thought her Mom, but took the advice to heart.

At the mall Leah spent close to $300, not especially paying attention to sizes as Betty picked the outfits. The new clothes felt comfortable; Betty had picked them with assistance from a knowledgeable BBW sales clerk. Only Leah's friend noted that she was buying size 18 and 1X items and knew the meaning.

“OK,” Leah exclaimed. “Enough of shopping &#8211; ready for lunch? What about a whopper combo?”

Betty, being a little thick of midriff herself and a person of appetite at times, went along with the idea but was surprised when Leah augmented her whopper combo order with a Big Fish burger and two brownies. 

"Isn't that a little overkill?" Betty asked

“I guess I’ve developed an appetite,” Leah acknowledged.

“Yeah, right. You are looking a little tubby,” Betty responded.

“Tubby, schmubby,” replied Leah, “what’s a few more pounds when you’re bigger anyway? This has been a great summer”

“Well, if you don’t mind it I guess I shouldn’t complain” she answered. 

After dropping Betty off Leah considered how well everyone was taking her new pounds, which she still thought to be under 170. Before returning home, she gave into a craving and stopped by a drive in donut shop for a snack of donuts and pastries, including two donuts, an éclair and an apple turnover. Then she went home for a nap.

That night her mom served stroganoff and Leah had two hearty helpings, followed later by a super-sized bowl of ice cream topped with Hershey’s chocolate syrup after her parents retired. Then she went to sleep thinking of Doug’s arrival the next day.

Saturday morning Leah again rose early, this time preparing a breakfast of hamburger patties, pancakes and scrambled eggs. Since Doug was not expected until the afternoon she took off with Betty again, leaving her parents to consider her new relationship and burgeoning girth. 

In their discussion her Dad was about as sanguine as Grandma about Leah’s weight. His interest, he told his wife, was more in taking measure of Doug than upsetting Leah over something she obviously wasn't bothered about. 

_"After all,"_ he thought, _"I wouldn't appreciate uninvited unkind words about my own 50" waistline."_

Her mother, however, more fully realized how heavy Leah has become. Although herself not slender she thought it too much at such a young age. 

"But how important is it really," her Father replied. "She was already 160 something, so if its 180 now, is it that big of a deal?" 

Her mom had to admit it was all a matter of perception; she ultimately decided to let Leah make her own choices, wondering where it might lead.

Leah meanwhile had a brunch at Betty’s house, effectively having a second breakfast. They then went with her to a hospital to visit a classmate recovering from a motorcycle accident. There they hooked up with two friends who hadn’t had lunch and the foursome wound up at Taco Bell. There Leah enjoyed a super burrito combo and two tacos to Betty’s amazement. To Leah, after eating so much all summer, her friend’s smaller orders seemed tiny.

She arrived home about an hour before Doug’s arrival. He readily accepted Leah’s mom’s invitation to have supper at 7:00. He then took her out to a movie, which was preceded by an ice cream sundae at a local café plus popcorn and candy in the theater. Strangely Leah still didn't realize how non-stop her consumption had become. Doug for his part was thoroughly enjoying her curves and doing nothing to temper her appetite.

Doug made a favorable impression upon the family. When he mentioned the need to rent a motel room he was instead invited to use the family guest room. The dinner prepared by Leah's mom was typical fare served family style - meat loaf, potatoes, two types of vegetables and lemon pudding for dessert. Leah ate moderately in light of her semi-full belly from earlier in the day, but her Mom thought she was simply limiting herself in front of Doug.

Next morning Doug treated Leah's family to a buffet breakfast at a Ponderosa restaurant, with over sixty enticing entrees. Leah was thrilled, loading up her plate three times with nothing but smiles of approval from Doug. Her freshly disillusioned Mom just held her her peace while her Dad chatted amiably with Doug. He learned that Doug was in college, had ample funds and a future, and was very much taken with Leah.

By the time the conversation was over Doug had secured consent of her parents to have Leah return to the beach for a local festival at the end of the upcoming week. It was conditioned on her stayng wuith her grandparents. He and Leah then took off on a tour of the city with Leah as guide. In addition to several snacks during the day they wound up for supper at a Mediterranean cuisine restaurant.

The next three days passed swiftly for Leah. Each featured an ample breakfast lunch and supper plus between meal snacking. Most of the latter, however, was done away from the view of her Mom, who by this point had finally resigned herself to accepting that she now had a big daughter with a hearty appetite.

Betty on the other hand was still wrestling with her friend’s new hedonism. She accepted Leah’s size, but was a bit envious, wishing that she had a Doug in her own life so that she could be so care free. And she recognized that Leah had no idea that she was now nearly 200 pounds. This, she knew, would soon end with the start of school.

Doug for his part was on cloud nine. He realized he had found a girl who enjoyed eating, wasn't obsessed with her weight and seemed a good candidate to become the 250-270 woman of his dreams. 

Leah, still at this point eagarly stuffing herself with anything in sight, remained oblivious to all this focus on her weight. She had simply enjoyed her food filled summer, especially the fact that it had been capped by a guy in her life who she was able to be totally at ease with. She didn't have any reason to worry about the gentle crease in her waist forming a double belly, the developing love handles on her torso, or the dimples and nascent double chin gracing her cherubic face.

(Continued in post #14 of this thread)


----------



## SoftBellyLover (Feb 15, 2007)

I love stories of un-realized weight gain. I liked section 3 the most b/c you spent more time describing her body as she's fattening up. That is always my favorite part! Nice job and can't wait for the next chapter.


----------



## Observer (Mar 3, 2007)

*Part 4*

Getting Leah’s grandparents consent for a visit so that she could spend time with Doug was easy to get. They hadn’t actually seen their summer tenant for nearly a year and there had always been an easy empathy between them. Thursday morning Leah rolled lazily out of bed and began packing for her weekend with Doug.

She had been eating steadily the past three days. She had also been taking increasing note of her newly rounded body since the shopping trip with Betty. She finally was becoming conscious of the formation of dimples in her cheeks and the tightness of her bra &#8211; foundation garments had not been on the shopping list. Her waist high mirror, however didn’t call especial attention to her flaring hips and fleshy thighs. Her upper arms were turning noticeably fleshy but overall she actually felt womanly more than upset over her added pounds.

She noted that Betty had replaced her thong bikini with two selections and winced. She knew her belly needed the added fabric and had gone along with the purchase of a more ample two piece &#8211; but didn’t think she really needed the more modest one piece suit Betty had also insisted upon. Still she packed all three &#8211; who knew what the weekend might bring?

She went downstairs were her mom already had a modest scrambled eggs and toast breakfast ready. She ate it rapidly and headed for the car, resolving to have something additional during the nearly three hour trip. 

“You’d think Mom feels I have a weight problem or something,” she muttered to herself.

Twenty minutes down the Interstate she stopped for gas and a supply of coffee. A display of freshly warmed cinnabuns caught her eye and she purchased two, along with a six pack of min-donuts and two large chocolate bars. 

“Taking a trip?” asked the teenager at the register.

“Yes, down to the beach for the festival and some final tanning before school." she replied. Then she turned, not even noticing the look on the lad’s face as he gazed at her swaying hips.

Down the Interstate she traveled, munching on her goodies and drinking her coffee. An hour later they were gone and she needed a pit stop. There was plenty of gas, but she got some more and two giant chocolate chip cookies for the rest of the trip. Just before reaching her grandparents she stopped to refill the tank and dispose of the trash. She then realized that her top showed how much she had been snacking during the trip and slipped into the ladies room for a quick change.

She pulled in to her grandparents drive about eleven. They had been alerted about her weight gain, but had thought it overly alarmist. In fact, her grandmother had made a sizable lunch assuming Leah would be hungry after the long trip. She hadn’t factored in her granddaughter’s non-stop snacking enroute.

The chunky Leah who got out of the car was not who Grandma had envisioned. Her midriff was definitely getting paunchy and her hips were beyond chunky. Her top barely covered her belly and actually revealed bare flesh when she moved in just the right way, Despite this she seemed proportionate and most importantly happy. Her grandparents quickly adjusted and greeted her with open arms.

Her grandfather offered to handle her bags while her grandmother offered lunch. While not especially hungry, Leah accepted and wound up devouring a large pastrami, cream cheese and sauerkraut sandwich plus potato salad and two helpings of a special tapioca pudding. 

As her Grandmother helped her unpack Leah remarked, “this beach air really perks up a person’s appetite &#8211; I ate sooo much this summer, but fortunately I had your scale to help ease my conscience.”

“What do you mean?” her Grandmother asked, knowing perfectly well what was coming.

“It reassured me that I was down to only 140, so regaining 20 pounds or so didn’t seem all that serious.”

“Well, I’m glad you were happy but I have a bit of news for you. That scale has a broken insides and a nickname you should know about.”

“Oh what’s that?”

“We call it Old Unreliable &#8211; no one trusts it because it will vary fifty pounds in ten minutes.”

“So I really wasn’t 140?” 

“Probably not &#8211; but you apparently caught a beau anyway. So don’t worry too much about it. Now you better get some sleep before he arrives.”

A bit dazed, Leah lay down in the guest bedroom for a nap. For the first time it occurred to her that she might weigh a good deal more than he had thought.
. 
When she arose she took a good look at herself in the full length mirror

She now saw what she hadn’t at home - new rolls of fat on her bulging thighs, a belly overflowing her bikini bottom and already beginning to droop. She thought she should be horrified, but strangely she felt liberated and happy. Tingles and warmth flooded your whole body as she caressed her thighs, fondled her lush belly, and caressed her erect nipples. With a playful giggle in her voice she wondered “Is this what Doug meant? Is it possible to enjoy fat?”

She switched into more modest apparel anticipating Doug’s arrival. but was more acutely aware now of her size. Any restraints on her appetite, however, vanished by the look and hug she got from him when she answered the door. Whether her weight was 170-something or more didn’t matter since Doug obviously was happy.

Her grandparents served up a country feast of chicken pieces, mashed potatoes, vegetables and pie. Doug kept the conversation going and made a favorable impression. Leah without really thinking polished off four chicken pieces, second helpings of potatoes and veggies and two pieces of pie. Doug just marveled and her grandparents took the hint. 

Finally he and Leah were able to get some quality time alone on the porch swing. Her swollen midriff was exposing a full two inches of bare skin but the air was warm and she didn’t notice. Doug, however, certainly did but played the part of a gentleman.

Friday he picked Leah up for breakfast at a local buffet, then on to the fair. He deliberately refrained from pushing food on her until lunch, which gave them both an appetite for a burger and fries combo with a milkshake chaser. He then offered to go down onto the beach but Leah demurred, choosing instead to visit the midway. She managed to win a large stuffed bear at one booth, and then they came to the “guess your age and weight” booth.

“This scale will surely be accurate, “thought Leah. “But do I want Doug and everyone one to see? I could be close to 180!”

Doug noticed her interest and also her hesitancy. Although he was dying to know he said as a gentleman “No need to play that game &#8211; I don’t care what you weigh.”

“But I need to know &#8211;the scale at the house is busted and I could be over 180!”

“Even if you were over 200 it wouldn’t matter to me,”

Leah suddenly had a chill &#8211; could she be that big? No way! But now she had to know.

“OK- glad to hear that, &#8216;cause I’m going to find out,” she said bravely.

Courageously she paid her $2.00. The barker carefully evaluated her paunch and lovehandles. If he missed by more than two years or five pounds he had to pay $20 or a choice of prizes.

“A lovely sample of true American abundance and beauty,” he finally opined. “I’m going to estimate age 18 and 195,”

Leah’s jaw dropped.

“No way!” she exclaimed.

“Then step up and prove me wrong and collect your reward” the carney man said.

Defiantly she stepped onto the Toledo scale &#8211; and nearly fainted when it read 198! She turned in horror to Doug &#8211; who was smiling and extending open arms to his hefty honey... She jumped into them and started crying “Take me out of here!”

Doug complied, at the same time fearing what this moment of truth might do to their relationship.

They drove along the highway paralleling the ocean for about thirty minutes.

“You weren’t kidding when you said 200 pounds were you? You knew how fat I was, right?”

“You were a beautiful girl who I loved and still do,” he parried. “Are you any different now that its been quantified? Were you hating or enjoying yourself before? Please stop and think before beating upon yourself too much.”

“I &#8211; I don’t know. In the mirror this morning I knew I was fat, but felt sensual. But I didn’t think I was 200 pounds.”

Doug stopped the car and looked intently at Leah. “You are sensual. And beautiful. Do you see any hint of anything but love and desire in my face?”

“No.”

“You love good and eating. This has been a summer of freedom and indulgence &#8211; do you really want to swing the other way and now start starving yourself? Because that’s the alternative &#8211; and it’s a lifetime sentence.”

“I’ve never liked dieting, not at all” she acknowledged.

“Now its your choice &#8211; but you are exactly what you felt his morning. One sensual beautiful woman; knowing our weight doesn’t change that. You are the same person now as then. I had planned to take us to a great Italian restaurant tonight &#8211; but if you want us to go to the market for carrots, cottage cheese and lettuce that’s OK too.

“You actually prefer a fat girlfriend, don’t you?”

“You find that weird?”

“Maybe it is, but since I’m fat I for the moment think its personally refreshing. I’m going to try eating less than I have been, but for right now I'm getting hungry and Italian sounds good.”

[Continued in post 16 of this thread]


----------



## SoftBellyLover (Mar 5, 2007)

It continues getting better! Great story! I especially love her getting on the scale at the Carnival...i'm a definite "weigh in" fetish FA. Looking forward to the next chapters.


----------



## Observer (Mar 8, 2007)

*Part Five*

Doug dropped Leah off at her grandparents around 9:30 after a romantic Italian dinner at Donato’s, replete with candles and a live violin player. His choice of atmosphere was quite well planned. He wanted to focus the impressionable high school senior on their relationship, not her expanding waistline. He was apprehensive of the backlash from her new found awareness. 

Leah indeed was conflicted. She was happy with Doug, but finding out that she had been in total denial over her true size was an issue. She entered the house to find her grandparents still up watching TV. She quietly joined them until their program was over. Grandpa went off to the bedroom but her grandmother could tell that Leah wanted to talk and remained seated.

“You look happy,” she smiled.

“I am. Doug picked a romantic restaurant &#8211; candles on the table and a violin. I should have had a formal gown it was so high class.”

“Yes, but this is a beach community. I’m sure there was a mixed crowd and no one really cared.”

“True - and thankfully Doug seemed not to mind that I was probably the biggest person there.”

“Leah, I’ve told you your size doesn’t matter &#8211; what counts is that he likes you and vice versa. You’re not that big anyway.”

“Grandma, I’m nearly 200 pounds - I found that out at the carnival today. I can’t just pretend its not true. But you’re right, it doesn’t seem as important as I would have expected.”

“That much?” her grandmother feigned surprise &#8211; actually she pretty much had known but hadn’t wanted to sound alarmist by saying so. “Well, you carry it well. As I said, if you’re happy and feeling well numbers don’t mean anything. I’m over 200 myself, and have been for a long time, as I’m sure you must realize.”

“I’ve never thought about your weight to be honest.”

“Nor should you be, which is exactly my point. Unless you focus on it few others will. If they do, that’s their problem and really none of their business.”

“I guess so. But what do you think happened to me this summer?”

“You were probably bigger than you realized to begin with, probably 160 something. The scale mix-up caused you to think you’d lost more than you really had and you enjoyed yourself. Anything you had lost was rapidly regained. But what you need to do now is just accept who you are and don’t freak Doug out with negative talk. I can tell he enjoys you just as you are.”

Leah rubbed her ample and freshly stuffed belly. Once again she felt the strange warmth she had experienced hat morning. “I guess you’re right. He certainly treated me to a big enough dinner tonight, even knowing my true weight; I guess I’ll just need to adjust and be happy. Good night Grandma.”

-------------

As Leah went off to bed Doug a few miles away was quietly considering the day’s events. Leah had rebounded from the carnival discovery quickly. Still he feared she could at some point have remorse. He felt that with her appetite Leah would never be happy trying to be slim, and wanted her to feel as beautiful as he saw her.

Fortunately he already had a way to do this. His brother Jim and sister-in-law Rachel would both be in town Saturday night. Rachel was a confident BBW of around 240 pounds and her husband as much of an FA as Doug. Just before ten he called his bother and made arrangements for a two couple dinner at a Mexican restaurant the next night.

Saturday morning Leah woke to the smell of her grandmother cooking pancakes, scrambled eggs and spiced mini-burgers. Despite her new awareness of her size she found herself hungry and put aside any concerns about calories. Without much thought she had three hotcakes plus generous helpings of eggs and patties. Her belly was comfortably full and she felt content.

Going back to her room she tried on the banded blossom style bikini Betty had purchased for her. It was a two piece but instead of a mere string connecting the front and back there was a four inch stretch fabric. This connected to elastic front and rear fabric topped with elastic two inch wide waist bands. This unique 3X design created a bikini bottom capable of containing her ample belly and giving coverage to an ample fanny. The similarly added fabric of the matching halter top was able to contain her 38” breasts. Her ample midriff ballooned out between the two pieces but not, she felt unattractively. Her thighs, however, were totally exposed in their total fleshy glory as she stood in front of the mirror.

“Hmm,” she thought, “I could get away with this &#8211; but what about the one piece?”

She donned Betty’s other selection. It was an August night special with a floral design on the top dissolving into a generously cut black midriff and bottom. At a generous 18W Leah though it looked stunning. She had a flush of unconfidence and decided to wear the more conservative outfit.

“OK, new fat girl,” she thought. “Let’s see what Doug thinks of this!” 

She tossed on a beach robe, packed a change of clothes along with the two piece and awaited Doug’s arrival dressed in the one piece.. Her Grandma took a look and smiled her approval even though the suit’s net impact was to emphasize her developing paunch. This, her Grandma knew, was impossible to camouflage 

Doug arrived on time and it was off to the beach. 

“I’m going to test you with my big body in all its corpulent glory,” she teased, concealing her inner fears.

Doug grinned, “I’m sure I’ll love it &#8211; just don’t get sunburned. I have a nice evening planned.”

“Oh, what kind of restaurant tonight,” she blurted, then realized she’d focused immediately on food. 

“What is with me?” she wondered. “Does a part of me want to be fat?”

“Mexican &#8211; with my brother and sister-in-law. You’ll like them and now that you’re 18 we can even have a beer if you like.”

“I’m not a drinker,” she replied. “But Mexican is always good.” 

Leah was surprised that she was already thinking of a meal still nine hours away.

At the beach Leah disrobed and Doug was pleasantly stunned by Leah’s bulging physique. 

“Wow - you are one lovely bathing beauty! I like!” he said, the excitement in his eyes showing.

“You better keep that attitude &#8211; I’m probably the fattest person on this beach!” she responded. 

“Hardly &#8211; but do you really want me on the lookout to prove it? My attention is going to be on you!” 

She knew he meant it and her spirits soared. 

The two spread their blanket, set up a rented umbrella and raced into the sixty eight degree surf. After about an hour they returned and Leah began lounging in the sun while Doug constructed a sandcastle. As it got close to one o’clock he volunteered to go get lunch and Leah told him to go ahead. He returned with four burgers, fries and some fruit pies. Leah eagerly ate her share, then went along with Doug’s suggestion that they have some ice cream sandwiches. Leah began to feel her one piece bathing suit was a little hot and confining.

“Would you like to see my two piece bikini,” she asked Doug?

“You have a two piece here?”

“Yes, but I thought it might be too revealing. But its getting hot in this dark one piece, so if you don’t mind my being a bit daring . . .”

“Bring it on” Doug said.

Leah went to the bath house ladies room and switched suits. Her full belly ballooned out from her rib cage and stretched the elastic waistband of the lower half of the bikini to the max. 

“I wonder if this was such a good idea,” she began to wonder. But she was encouraged by the fulsomeness of her breasts and sauntered forth out of the bath house with her rolls fully on view.

Doug reacted in typical FA fashion. His smile was a mile wide and he volunteered to give Leah a massage with suntan oil.

Leah’s heart melted and she knew she had made the right choice as she accepted Doug’s offer. He began gently with her shoulders, worked down her torso and lower back to her thighs and calves, finally gently massaging her beet under the shade of the beach umbrella. By the time he had finished thirty minutes later she was as gently dozing and napped for almost an hour. 

After awhile Leah awoke. She and Doug frolicked some more in the surf, then returned to her grandparents to freshen up and change clothes. Leah donned the closest thing to a dinner dress she had brought with her &#8211; a half skirt with a matching top that barely covered her belly. Doug had a sports shirt, tie and slacks. Then they went off to meet Doug’s family. 

Leah was surprised to find out that Doug’s sister in law, Rachel, was a BBW of at least 240 pounds. She was outgoing and well dressed is a full length pink generously cut dinner gown. She and her husband Jim took the lead in ordering the sampler platter plus guacamole to go with the chips. Leah, if she was feeling anything about her size, felt comfortable in the group of these fellow big folk, quickly relaxed. 

“I guess grandma is right,” she thought. “If I don’t make a big deal of bring 200 lbs I guess no one else that counts will.”

For the balance of the evening Leah enjoyed sharing her hearty appetite with that of the other three. She went home stuffed and content, sleeping well into the morning. Sunday she had a final buffet brunch with Doug and then they spent some time on the beach. After noon, just to celebrate their fgirst food challenge, they had another pizza feed at Porkies Pizza. Once again she managed to pack away an entire large pizza all by herself and enjoyed every bite. It so amply filled Leah that she drove home without stopping for comfort food. It had been a terrific weekend filled with revelation and self realization. 

Of course coming to terms with herself about her size was one thing. She still had Betty and peers at school to contend with. Grandma's contention that no one who counted would care if Leah didn't was based on her memories of fifty years before - it might be a tad optimistic for modern times.

The End


----------



## Britt Reid (May 30, 2011)

Another age-adjusted and newly reformatted classic restored to the archival collection.


----------

